# Maximum rear tire size on '04 ???



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm thinking of replacing the 245/45 x 17's on the rear (only) with 275/40's . It looks like it will work. Anyone heard or found out differently ?


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

If you don't mind damaging your rear fenders. I had a 275 test fitted on mine at Discount Tire and it stuck out way past the fender. Without much suspension travel the tire would strike the fender. Not to mention that it did look a little funny on the factory wheels. It was questionable enough that they called the service manager to come look at it. He said that they might work, but was also quick to say that they wouldn't be responsible for any damage. At that I said "Take em off". Wound up with a discount on a set 245's with a better tread pattern because there computer listed the 275's as a fit. You might be able to get 255's on there(they were out so I didn't get to test any, that or they were tired of me experimenting on there time) but I doubt you would see much improvement. So, without some major alterations to the car, we are stuck with anorexic rubber.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

It's a matter of offset and fender rolling...I wouldn't call it major modification...those are 275/35/18 in the rear, 245/40/18 up front.


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

what do you mean fender rolling


----------



## Wrk Car (Feb 26, 2005)

I have 275-30-19 on a 10 inch wheel with no mods to the car and no rubbing at all.


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

that looks really sweet same color scheme as mine


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Ya, I tried the 275's on the factory wheels and the wouldn't have worked. Well, now that I know they will work w/ AM wheels, hmmm (you guys need to stop, you'r giving me ideas). Wrk Car is yours an 05 or did you upgrade to the 05 hood. If its an 05 hood, how much are they. I'm thinking of upgrading. Trying to deside between an 05 hood and the Banshee hood. I prefer the Banshee's looks(and weight) but if the 05 is significantly cheaper I will go with it. Also, how well does it hook up with the 275's.

By the way nice rims.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

what kind of backspacing do you have on those rims? I dont want 19's but I would like to fit 275 on the rear.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

You can easily run 275 Nittos on the stock wheels and not touch anything. At least in the rear, no way on the fronts. The Nittos run narrower than other 275's. I've seen two cars with them and never touched the tire on the quarter.

I will be mounting 275 Nitto Drag Radials on the stock wheels and not rolling the fender. Just not needed with those tires.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

i actually ordered 275-40 Nitto Drags for my stock rims, i will have them today and post ASAP on how they are. i have been wondering about this topic myself for a while. by the way, i ordered them about a week ago and they didnt come in so they gave me some werid dean tires that are 255's and they fit without a problem if that helps at all.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

just wanted to post and let you know the tires are on, they do not stick out of the fender except for in the rear, if you look at the car from the rear or rear angle they stick out. i plan on being careful, i will post a pic when i get a chance. i am glad i got them, i tested them last night, did about a 20 second brake torque in my m6 and then dropped the clutch at 4k, didnt have any tire burn and luckily i didnt have a snapped halve shaft. my respect for awd's went down alot after last night. all you need is good tires. thanks, hope i helped geoff


----------



## Crvt Wanabe (Dec 30, 2004)

I would love to see these pics! Thanks for Posting!


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Put 245 30 20's On My Gto 04 With A 38 Offset And They Are Fine.
Not Alot Of Tire But The Stance And Look Are Alot Better Than A Lame Set Of 18 Which I Had And Steped It Up.
Dk The Rim Company Supported By American Racing Is Got Some Pretty Sick Rims With Good Tire Packages In 10 To 20 For Gtos


----------

